# Cat road accident death



## Cat1646467

I found out this morning that my tabby cat had been killed by a car and was taken to the vets for the owners to find. He was found dead and is currently being held at the vets. I have another cat which was his sibling, however she doesn’t know he’s gone yet. The body isn’t in great condition as the vet said we shouldn’t see him so we can remember him how he was, implying he looks very damaged and hurt. Is it best to let his sibling see the body or not? She hasn’t seemed to notice anything yet as it’s only been a day since he went out but I don’t know when she will notice.


----------



## Cat_92

Oh no!! How sad  I’m so so sorry. 
Do you have any blankets or toys that your lost kitty was especially fond of? These might help comfort your girl with the loss of her brother.
I’m not sure whether letting her see him will do her any good, it may just add distress. But I personally don’t have experience of this I’m afraid. Hopefully someone else can post with more insight x


----------



## Cat1646467

Cat_92 said:


> Oh no!! How sad  I'm so so sorry.
> Do you have any blankets or toys that your lost kitty was especially fond of? These might help comfort your girl with the loss of her brother.
> I'm not sure whether letting her see him will do her any good, it may just add distress. But I personally don't have experience of this I'm afraid. Hopefully someone else can post with more insight x


They shared everything and had the whole house to share so unfortunately nothing was specifically his. We have many blankets they both always slept on which I'll make sure to keep out that will hopefully help. Thank you for the insight x


----------



## Cat1646467

I also have two bunnies who have been around the cats for just over a year does anyone know how this could effect them? If they would realise or not he’s gone?


----------



## ChaosCat

So very sorry for this terrible loss! 
You will have to see how it all effects your household.


----------



## Cat_92

Cat1646467 said:


> They shared everything and had the whole house to share so unfortunately nothing was specifically his. We have many blankets they both always slept on which I'll make sure to keep out that will hopefully help. Thank you for the insight x


Oooh that really is sad  I'm so sorry for you and your other furbabies. Hopefully together you can find some comfort xx


----------



## Cat1646467

Cat_92 said:


> Oooh that really is sad  I'm so sorry for you and your other furbabies. Hopefully together you can find some comfort xx


Thank you xx


----------



## kittih

I am sorry for your loss. I have had mixed outcomes from showing existing pets the bodies of their housemates . On one occasion one cat was completely disinterested in the body (they hadn't liked each other). On anither occasion my remaining male cat was very interested and spent quite a while sniffing her and then moved away and didnt want to engage again (they had been very close). However he was very very depressed and anxious for 3 months afterwards. I am not sure whether not having the opportunity to sniff her would also have led to depression but sniffing her certainly didnt make his grieving experience easier.


----------

